
That wasn't a Mayan lost city, just another example of the culture of hype - wyclif
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-mulder-maya-lost-city-20160519-snap-story.html
======
gus_massa
The articles about the city / no-city story had been submitted a lot of times.
More than I dare to collect:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=maya&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=maya&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

The good new, is that one of the no-city articles got overwhelming more votes
in HN. More popular:

"Quebec teen discovers ancient Mayan ruins by studying the stars" (yahoo.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11669996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11669996)
(29 points, 10 days ago, 11 comments)

"Forgotten Mayan city 'discovered' in Central America by 15-year-old boy"
(independent.co.uk)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11670503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11670503)
(24 points, 10 days, 4 comments)

"Forgotten Mayan city: Is it just an old cornfield?" (independent.co.uk)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11681933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11681933)
(33 points, 8 days ago, 19 comments)

"“Ancient Mayan city” discovered by teen may in fact be cannabis crop"
(bbc.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11687774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11687774)
(115 points, 8 days ago, 46 comments)

------
wyclif
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11669996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11669996)

